# An entire room in less than an hour!



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Why bother using a paint brush...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Does this mean we all have to find new jobs? I am to old to job hunt.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

i'll wait for the jumbo or 18" equivalent model and maybe i'll cut that time in half


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm gonna need to adjust all my production rates now.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That looks a lot like the festool dts 400 ;-). Maybe they've come out with a dustless painting pad now. Or perhaps you can put paint into the vac, stick the vac hose onto the outlet side, and pump paint to your pad. That must be it!


----------



## Bpainting (May 17, 2011)

A homeowner we worked for insisted we use one of these. We tried it on a room just to say we tried it and for them to drop the subject. we painted one wall with it and it put the paint on super thin, needless to say we switched back to brush and roller.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Bpainting said:


> A homeowner we worked for insisted we use one of these. We tried it on a room just to say we tried it and for them to drop the subject. we painted one wall with it and it put the paint on super thin, needless to say we switched back to brush and roller.


I would have walked out before using it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Bpainting said:


> A homeowner we worked for insisted we use one of these. We tried it on a room just to say we tried it and for them to drop the subject. we painted one wall with it and it put the paint on super thin, needless to say we switched back to brush and roller.


I hope you charged her extra for that wall. I've never had a customer insist on me using a specific tool for application purposes - unless that would include me as the "tool".


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

people are stupid. The tech guys at Titan tell of a woman who called the Wagner consumer division which is also in their building. She saw the add on tv that said get the Wagner Paint Crew for $89.00 and paint your house in a day. She called to ask how many guys were on the crew because if they were going to paint her house for $89.00 the least she could was to make sandwiches.


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

Hahaha! Sandwiches.... That's great!


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I did a quote where they had 2 on the shelf and said we could use them if we wanted, because they could't figure it out.... which is the reason they called us to paint! It was one I lost, but I was happy to since we were so slammed at the time I was afraid to tell them when we could fit them in.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I did a quote where they had 2 on the shelf and said we could use them if we wanted, because they could't figure it out.... which is the reason they called us to paint! It was one I lost, but I was happy to since we were so slammed at the time I was afraid to tell them when we could fit them in.


Jeff, if you HAD used that POS, you would have had to change your name to *ROOMINANHOUR* :thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just don't flush one down a toilet.:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Just don't flush one down a toilet.:whistling2:


It's Canada, they don't have toilets. Ever heard the expression "Canadian Outhouse" ?


----------

